# Hermit Crabbies? c:



## xXGalaxyXx (Oct 17, 2011)

Another 'anyone have _____" thread, 'cause why not. But I recently got two little hermit crab boys (Captain Sparkles and Broseph) and am curious to see if anyone has any crabs and/or sharable pictures. l3

I only have one picture so far, of Broseph and his patriotic shell that says 'love' on it. He and Sparkles spend almost all of their time buried underground - only managed to get this one picture when Broseph came out to eat his apple, haha. Really not a fan of the painted shells (Sparkles is even covered in glitter, hence his name), but unfortunately the only active and eating crabs in the store I got them from all had bright and colorful shells. I do have some more natural shells for them, though (as you can probably see by the conch right behind Broseph, haha) so hopefully they'll move soon. 










Anyways, hermit crab stuff. Share it. That is all.~ <3


----------



## ChoclateBetta (Jul 22, 2012)

Aww I love them.


----------



## thekinetic (May 22, 2012)

Awesome, just make sure your little crabbies have plenty of shells to switch to when they get bigger.

Ok I need to get out of here before I end up going to get another critter! *_*


----------



## ChoclateBetta (Jul 22, 2012)

They love humidity and you have humidity.


----------



## Lizzie the Badger (Jun 12, 2012)

Your guys are very cute. I own seven =3

I relate them to bettas, because pet stores give out wrong information. Some good forums are called Land Hermit Crabs, and Hermit Crab Association.

Just a tip- In the picture I see you have sponges in their dishes. Sponges are useless, they do not drink from them, speaking that they cannot suck water from it. 

They're addictive like bettas! I hope you enjoy your new guys!


----------



## ChoclateBetta (Jul 22, 2012)

I agree bettas are like a lot of things with tons of bad info le bettas and autism bettas are intelligant unique colorful and interesting like autism.


----------



## whiskandbowl (Aug 21, 2012)

Lizzie the Badger said:


> Your guys are very cute. I own seven =3
> 
> I relate them to bettas, because pet stores give out wrong information. Some good forums are called Land Hermit Crabs, and Hermit Crab Association.
> 
> ...


 
Thanks for these links Lizzie! I've been working on animal care sheets for my work and like to use reputable websites as my sources. This helps me out a lot


----------



## Lizzie the Badger (Jun 12, 2012)

whiskandbowl said:


> Thanks for these links Lizzie! I've been working on animal care sheets for my work and like to use reputable websites as my sources. This helps me out a lot


No problem. =3 I'm really fond of the little guys!


----------



## Jessie1990 (May 21, 2012)

I have two large hermies. They are quite active at night, but I think one currently went down to molt. This will be the first winter I have them so I had to go out and get a heater... I may be replacing it soon because it's a bit small and doesn't heat the tank much. I didn't research before I got the hermit crab one and people on HCA said to get the biggest one that will fit on the back. My crabs switched shells a lot when I first got them but I think they have found ones they like finally. 

Fred is a very social guy and likes to play on my arms and run around the computer room. George is not so friendly. He shuts himself in his shell still if I move too fast, which is fine. He doesn't like to be held (he will start chirping if I pick him up) I love that they have completely opposite personalities because I can tell which one is which when they change shells. 

I am hoping to upgrade their tank soon because they don't have many toys for entertainment.


----------



## xXGalaxyXx (Oct 17, 2011)

Thank you for all the responses, guys! These guys are really such cuties. Broseph and Sparkles are still doing good - I've moved them from their kritter keeper quarantines into a 10 gallon tank, and they're loving it. Both have thankfully changed into more natural looking shells...I think they're a lot cuter without all the colors and glitter everywhere, haha. Broseph is still his antisocial self, but Sparkles seems to be getting more friendly - when he sees me, he comes over and greets me at the side of the tank, so cute <3 He also seems to like crawling around on me...whenever I take the food or water bowls out to change it he waddles over and tries to make his way onto my fingers.
Thank you so much for the links as well, Lizzie, and the tips about the sponges - both were very helpful! And your crabs sound adorable, Jessie...I think mine are starting to have similar 'opposite personalities' too.. it's too cute, haha.


----------



## Kitty Whiskers (Sep 28, 2009)

I owned Hermit Crabs in the past and I miss having them as pets so I want to get some in the near future. I seen some huge softball sized ones at the petstore and some smaller ones. I was thinking of getting one of the big ones but I don't have the room for big ones seeing they like to be with other Hermies. 

I have a 10 Gallon I want to use, but am holding out to maybe get a 15 to 20 gallon long tank instead. We'll see.... I just love Hermit Crabs!


----------



## MaggieLynn (Jun 24, 2011)

I really want to get a little crab if not two. I do have 2 free ten gallon tanks and I have been doing research on them starting today. Can you give me any information at all for someone who has never had them? I plan to further research everything they need and get the tank set up before buying them but I would like not to go into this blindly with just research because research doesnt prepare you for issues. Also would this be a pet that I would need to see my vet for?


----------

